# Martell Knives Website



## Dave Martell (Dec 23, 2017)

I just opened a new website to sell my knives, show my previous work, etc. I'm not finished with it by a long shot but I'm wondering if some of you would take a minute, check it out, and let me know what you think regarding function? I'd love to hear from desktop and mobile users alike.

Thanks!
Dave

https://martellknives.com/


----------



## ashy2classy (Dec 23, 2017)

Sweet, Dave! 

Happy holidays!!!


----------



## Godslayer (Dec 23, 2017)

It seems ok, firstly I couldn't easily find any info on how to order and pricing on the website, that's bad, the gallery should also be much larger and organizer based on type of knife, I'd probably add an about you section and something to add providence to the blades being purchased, if I am spending 800 bucks on a knife, I want to know why its worth 800 bucks, similar to what dalman did, as for gallery I would copy HHH or Butch Harner, you want to draw people in and get them salivating, instill some sort of an emotional connection, especially given how pretty your blades are once finished. Also for the Gallery I would probably post some special pieces up first(you have done some super sexy damascus pieces, that would draw me in and it may lead to damascus orders, which equates to more money for you), maybe link to the KKF gallery page so people can see more images. I think that would be a good start and than you can build from there, basically more pictures and a better how to order/contact us page, maybe do each blade type and 2-3 images of finished pieces that way less experienced people can see what they are buying.


----------



## brianh (Dec 23, 2017)

I immediately saw a Shop Now button that took me to the knives with prices and could add to my cart.


----------



## chinacats (Dec 23, 2017)

Like!

BTW, using Dolphin browser on Android, no issues that I noticed.


----------



## aboynamedsuita (Dec 23, 2017)

Nice modern look! I'm using safari browser on iPhone and find it easy to navigate so far (I usually hate mobile versions of websites and would rather scroll and zoom around). As you've already acknowledged that there is still mich to be added I won't comment in that regard yet, but it's off to a good start.

One final thing I'll suggest is to consider which website your Instagram page lists (currently it is japaneseknifesharpening), even if you don't use your Instagram people will come across your page, I know I have tagged it in some of my posts.


----------



## Dave Martell (Dec 23, 2017)

So it looks like it's working...that's something. LOL 

I hate doing this crap but it has to get done. Thanks for all the feedback so far.

Dave


----------



## Marek07 (Dec 24, 2017)

The home page looks very good... sort of expensive looking! Lots to be done still so I'll hold off till done. 
My :2cents:...
The home page doesn't scroll through the available four photos - at least not on a desktop PC. Would be nice if they did. And... all the photos are at the handle end of the knives. We know Dave does very beautiful handles but it might be nice to see at least one full blade as well. Just a thought.

Edit: I was wrong about the scrolling. It does! Just more slowly than I'm used to - which is kind of nice. BTW, the 3rd photo is a stunner!


----------



## tripleq (Dec 24, 2017)

Excellent start, Dave. Nice and clean.


----------



## milkbaby (Dec 24, 2017)

Looked at on my tablet, it looks good so far. I agree with Marek that the front/home page should have at least one scrolling pic that shows an entire knife, not just all handle close ups.

I personally do not like websites that have a front landing page that tells me basically nothing. I like how there is a shop now button leading to your current for sale inventory, but I would also like it if below that there was a strip of linked photos on the front that maybe showed two or three of most recent knives where you could click on each photo and go directly to its individual sale page.


----------



## Dave Martell (Dec 24, 2017)

All good input folks - thank you!


----------



## Dave Martell (Jan 3, 2018)

I made some small changes to the website, it's still a work in progress, some kinks still exist.

Care to take a look and see what you think?

https://martellknives.com/


----------



## TheCaptain (Jan 3, 2018)

Ok. I've been playing around on the site a bit. Like the idea of a message me button BUT

1. In my cell phone it's positioned so that it covers the shopping cart. I can't get the the cart to click it.

2. The messaging function will only run through facebook? 

I'm running google chrome on an android


----------



## TheCaptain (Jan 3, 2018)

More feedback. I put that sweet Nakiri in the cart but don't see a checkout button. Have a feeling it may be cutoff at the bottom?

Also may want to think about getting an Instagram page going and linked to the site. The knife community on Instagram is huge and very supportive.


----------



## Marek07 (Jan 3, 2018)

Improving Dave!

Similar thoughts to TheCaptain's... I'm on PC and the Message Us button covers the Search & Cart icons unless you scroll down. I would like to see an alternative to Messenger as I'm not a Facebook user. Email's not dead yet, is it?
The Gallery had a couple of photos unaligned but that's since been fixed.

Now get back to making knives! :wink:


----------



## Dave Martell (Jan 3, 2018)

TheCaptain said:


> Ok. I've been playing around on the site a bit. Like the idea of a message me button BUT
> 
> 1. In my cell phone it's positioned so that it covers the shopping cart. I can't get the the cart to click it.
> 
> ...




1. Ha - I had moved the message me button from in front of the shopping cart seen on my desktop. So now I'll move it again. 

2. I believe, although not 100% sure that this is the case.


----------



## Dave Martell (Jan 3, 2018)

TheCaptain said:


> More feedback. I put that sweet Nakiri in the cart but don't see a checkout button. Have a feeling it may be cutoff at the bottom?
> 
> Also may want to think about getting an Instagram page going and linked to the site. The knife community on Instagram is huge and very supportive.




I hope that the Message Us button was the problem with the checkout. I'd love to know if that's Ok or not. Thanks for the help here!

On Instagram, I have no smart phone which is problem #1. Then I have no idea how to link these things together. I have an Instagram button (on the right) that takes you to my Instagram account but without being able to post pictures there I don't see it as much value at the moment. Anything you can add to this will be appreciated.


----------



## Dave Martell (Jan 3, 2018)

Marek07 said:


> Improving Dave!
> 
> Similar thoughts to TheCaptain's... I'm on PC and the Message Us button covers the Search & Cart icons unless you scroll down. I would like to see an alternative to Messenger as I'm not a Facebook user. Email's not dead yet, is it?
> The Gallery had a couple of photos unaligned but that's since been fixed.
> ...




I moved the Message Us button, I hope this helps.

I hear you on the Messenger going through Facebook, sort of lame. I do have contact us page though. 

Thanks for the input!


----------



## malexthekid (Jan 3, 2018)

Someone needs to help a brother out and send Dave a smartphone... unless he doesn't trust this new tangled kids tech... in which case... &#128520;&#128127;


----------



## Dave Martell (Jan 3, 2018)

I just killed the Messenger... LOL 

Yeah the more I sit here thinking about it the more I don't care for how it works...plus it's always in the way.


----------



## TheCaptain (Jan 3, 2018)

Was able to link to your site from your Instagram account. Looks like you got the cart issues fixed &#128077;


----------



## Dave Martell (Jan 3, 2018)

TheCaptain said:


> Was able to link to your site from your Instagram account. Looks like you got the cart issues fixed &#62541;




Thank you Sooooooooooooooooooooo much! :doublethumbsup:


----------



## milkbaby (Jan 3, 2018)

First sale from the website? Congrats!

Looks great now. Would like to see something filled in on the "about" section though. I know a lot of people aren't into selling themselves, but the reality is selling yourself is a big deal when it comes to this kind of web commerce. Anything to get that hook into somebody who just stumbles upon your site to turn them from window shopper to a knife buyer. That's sort of the cool thing about social media stuff like Instagram or Facebook, people like and can save posts, get sent or tagged by others, can go back and review the stuff they liked.


----------



## Dave Martell (Jan 3, 2018)

milkbaby said:


> First sale from the website? Congrats!
> 
> Looks great now. Would like to see something filled in on the "about" section though. I know a lot of people aren't into selling themselves, but the reality is selling yourself is a big deal when it comes to this kind of web commerce. Anything to get that hook into somebody who just stumbles upon your site to turn them from window shopper to a knife buyer. That's sort of the cool thing about social media stuff like Instagram or Facebook, people like and can save posts, get sent or tagged by others, can go back and review the stuff they liked.




Yeah that's definitely something I've got to do soon, one of my least favorite things, but I'll get it done. 

Thanks for reminding me!


And yes, first sale from the website :thumbsup:


----------



## Bill13 (Jan 4, 2018)

Dave, Couldn't you buy a used phone not have it activated with a phone Co and just use your home wifi?

Yes, you need to sell yourself, see Murray Carter if you need an example.

Or something like this:biggrin::[video=youtube;rfAvQp-Uk5I]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rfAvQp-Uk5I[/video]


----------



## WildBoar (Jan 4, 2018)

"Hello, my name is Dave. I sharpen kitchen knives, make kitchen knives, enjoy moonlight walks on the beach in the rain, and I simply adore Rachel Ray."


----------



## daveb (Jan 4, 2018)

Does Rachael know he's following Chelsea?


----------



## Dave Martell (Jan 4, 2018)

Hahahahahaha!


----------



## chinacats (Jan 4, 2018)

I'll hope to see the Captain's review on your site once it's in hand.


----------



## TheCaptain (Jan 4, 2018)

Looking forward to it!


----------



## TheCaptain (Jan 4, 2018)

Dave - the autonomy emails came across very quickly. Customer account creation, order # confirmation and shipping # confirmation. Did a bot do the shipping confirmation or was that you providing freaky fast customer service?


----------



## TheCaptain (Jan 4, 2018)

Ok more feedback as we try things out. I think the site generates an automatic "Your order has been updated" which I'm not sure provides any info beyond the "your order has been placed" message. No tracking # in the updated email, which is fine but maybe a little confusing? I can forward these to you if you'd like.


----------



## Dave Martell (Jan 4, 2018)

chinacats said:


> I'll hope to see the Captain's review on your site once it's in hand.





TheCaptain said:


> Looking forward to it!




Does my site even have reviews? LOL I need to check that out..I hope it does.


----------



## aboynamedsuita (Jan 4, 2018)

Are there plans to add the services (sharpening, chip repairs, rehandle, Damascus refinish, etc.) from the other site to a new section on this one?


----------



## Dave Martell (Jan 4, 2018)

TheCaptain said:


> Dave - the autonomy emails came across very quickly. Customer account creation, order # confirmation and shipping # confirmation. Did a bot do the shipping confirmation or was that you providing freaky fast customer service?




That's great to hear.

The shipping info was me.


----------



## Dave Martell (Jan 4, 2018)

aboynamedsuita said:


> Are there plans to add the services (sharpening, chip repairs, rehandle, Damascus refinish, etc.) from the other site to a new section on this one?




Yes sir, I just have to figure out how to do that. 

I'd really love to get rid of my old sites at the same time but I don't want to lose the search engine ratings. 

PS - I hate doing this stuff


----------



## malexthekid (Jan 4, 2018)

Dave Martell said:


> Yes sir, I just have to figure out how to do that.
> 
> I'd really love to get rid of my old sites at the same time but I don't want to lose the search engine ratings.
> 
> PS - I hate doing this stuff


I'm waiting for you to start making deals with custom makers to do some of their repair/maintenance work &#128512;&#128512;&#128512;


----------



## Dave Martell (Jan 4, 2018)

malexthekid said:


> I'm waiting for you to start making deals with custom makers to do some of their repair/maintenance work &#62976;&#62976;&#62976;



Oooooo, touchy subject that one! :O

Let's talk about it anyway...

I get asked quite often to work on other maker's knives, about 50% asking for thinning, 25% for rehandling, and 25% for reprofiling. NO, I'm not naming names! 

I turn down just about all of this. Trust me there's MANY members here who will testify to this. I simply don't want to step on other maker's toes and from what I've heard through the grapevine this type of thing can get ugly between (US) makers. No naming names here either. 


But I do a lot of repair and maintenance for Japanese retailers already. I've done this a lot in the past and recently I've been doing more and more of it. This works out good because the US customer doesn't have to send the knife back to Japan to get warranty and maintenance work done, just send it to Dave in PA and all's good. :lol2:


----------



## Dave Martell (Jan 4, 2018)

aboynamedsuita said:


> Are there plans to add the services (sharpening, chip repairs, rehandle, Damascus refinish, etc.) from the other site to a new section on this one?




I just added a page (more of a place card) for now....

https://martellknives.com/pages/services


I'll work on making this better as soon as I can figure it out.


----------



## malexthekid (Jan 4, 2018)

Dave Martell said:


> Oooooo, touchy subject that one! :O
> 
> Let's talk about it anyway...
> 
> ...


Totally get what you are saying, I've just had a few experiences of sending back to the makers and their adjustment was barely perceptible when some semi significant work is needed...

Would prefer to send it to someone I trust &#128512;&#128512; to nail it.

Is just really frustrating when it is a blade that is perfect in every way but just a bit too thick and I don't want to risk screwing it up when its hard to find someone to fix it.


A man can dream though Dave. &#128512;


----------



## Dave Martell (Jan 4, 2018)

malexthekid said:


> Totally get what you are saying, I've just had a few experiences of sending back to the makers and their adjustment was barely perceptible when some semi significant work is needed...
> 
> Would prefer to send it to someone I trust &#62976;&#62976; to nail it.
> 
> ...





I appreciate your vote of confidence.


----------



## aboynamedsuita (Jan 4, 2018)

Dave Martell said:


> I just added a page (more of a place card) for now....
> 
> https://martellknives.com/pages/services
> 
> ...



Cool, coming along nicely


----------



## valgard (Jan 4, 2018)

the Website is a good idea, you really need an IG account tho. You are missing out on the hottest marketplace right now.


----------



## aboynamedsuita (Jan 4, 2018)

valgard said:


> the Website is a good idea, you really need an IG account tho. You are missing out on the hottest marketplace right now.





Bill13 said:


> Dave, Couldn't you buy a used phone not have it activated with a phone Co and just use your home wifi?
> 
> Yes, you need to sell yourself, see Murray Carter if you need an example.



I often use wifi on my deactivated old work phone in order to get stuff off by messaging apps, Instagram should work too I'd think.


----------



## Nomsdotcom (Jan 5, 2018)

Just a thought Dave, you could get some kid with too much time on his hands to run your IG. I bet he'd do it for a gyuto... also yes I'm talking about me


----------



## Dave Martell (Jan 5, 2018)

Nomsdotcom said:


> Just a thought Dave, you could get some kid with too much time on his hands to run your IG. I bet he'd do it for a gyuto... also yes I'm talking about me




That's not a bad idea. Let me think about it a bit.


----------



## Dave Martell (Jan 5, 2018)

https://martellknives.com/pages/gallery

I just made a change to the gallery, what do you think?


----------



## Dave Martell (Jan 5, 2018)

I also added an option to expand the product images for more detail.

https://martellknives.com/products/240mm-wa-gyuto


----------



## Nomsdotcom (Jan 5, 2018)

Dave Martell said:


> That's not a bad idea. Let me think about it a bit.


I'm also terrible at negotiating, so you could probabaly talk me down to a rehandle and a cookie [emoji12]


----------



## Dave Martell (Jan 5, 2018)

Nomsdotcom said:


> I'm also terrible at negotiating, so you could probabaly talk me down to a rehandle and a cookie [emoji12]




:lol2:


----------



## malexthekid (Jan 5, 2018)

Dave Martell said:


> That's not a bad idea. Let me think about it a bit.


Nah Dave you want an international flavour... like an Aussie. We've got great marketing skills... afterall people still come here on holidays when basically everything can kill you &#128512;


----------



## Dave Martell (Jan 5, 2018)

malexthekid said:


> Nah Dave you want an international flavour... like an Aussie. We've got great marketing skills... afterall people still come here on holidays when basically everything can kill you &#62976;



I am trying to nudge out Shigefusa's hold on you folks down there.


----------



## TheCaptain (Jan 5, 2018)

Ok more constructive feedback. I'm OCD and lazy which is a horrible combo for a customer.

Super fast shipping notification on the knife WHICH is separate from the website. As far as I can tell there is no direct link from the order # to the shipping #. Which since we want the top of class knives to match the website let's work on.


----------



## Dave Martell (Jan 6, 2018)

TheCaptain said:


> Ok more constructive feedback. I'm OCD and lazy which is a horrible combo for a customer.
> 
> Super fast shipping notification on the knife WHICH is separate from the website. As far as I can tell there is no direct link from the order # to the shipping #. Which since we want the top of class knives to match the website let's work on.




So you received shipping info from USPS but not from the website? I can deal with both sending emails but not the website missing out on that. 

Thanks for the feedback, it's great to have it!


----------



## Dave Martell (Jan 6, 2018)

I added some more stuff to the website....

https://martellknives.com/pages/care-maintenance-for-martell-knives

https://martellknives.com/pages/steel-info

https://martellknives.com/pages/handle-material


Still need to do that "About Us" thing. :bigeek:


I'm also working on the email shipping/tracking integration thing too. :bashhead:


----------



## Obsidiank (Jan 7, 2018)

Here's some feedback

First, I'm curious as to the primary audience of the website. Is the primary purpose to make for forum members can more easily buy something or make it so that any non-forum person who hears about Martell Knives can buy something. The reason I ask is that its not too non-forum friendly because the first thing you see if things being sold out. 

1. Not sure what resolution those first images are (the ones on the main page) but on my ultra wide screen (34inch), they are blurry. I would up the resolution on those to max if possible.
2. I would get rid of the payment type logos (Apple Pay, Discover, JCB, etc). No one cares about payment type until you get to checkout and even then. I mean, is there a payment type you don't take? Amex? If not, the logos just take up space. This isn't a Chinese restaurant. 
3. Get rid of powered by Shopify if you can. You're already paying them. No need to advertise for them too.
4. I would segregate products into ready for sale and custom. At the moment, I see that you've transferred all the copy from what you posted in the forum. It's a lot to read for someone new and doesn't clearly articulate what's being offered. For example, can you add the petty configuration options as part of the add to cart/checkout so instead of having to write you what I want, I can just click drop downs and choose?
5. Does Shopify handle international shipping or do you still have to send a separate invoice?
6. I would change tech specs to something else more descriptive like "All about the steel" or "How are the knives made". Combine Tech Specs and Handle Q/A into one section so all that Info is in one place. 
7. The copy for standard is somewhat negative. I understand you're trying to explain why those knives are cheaper but from a sales perspective it sounds like you're buying something cheapie. Your knives are not budget knives regardless of materials so standard should be read as baseline, not less than.


----------



## Dave Martell (Jan 7, 2018)

Obsidiank said:


> Here's some feedback
> 
> First, I'm curious as to the primary audience of the website. Is the primary purpose to make for forum members can more easily buy something or make it so that any non-forum person who hears about Martell Knives can buy something. The reason I ask is that its not too non-forum friendly because the first thing you see if things being sold out.
> 
> ...




I'll look into all these things. Thanks for the feedback K!


----------



## Dave Martell (Jan 7, 2018)

I spent HOURS working on the website today.... I wouldn't be surprised if my eyes are bleeding.


----------



## Bill13 (Jan 8, 2018)

Just noticed the free lifetime sharpening, I think that is a mistake. You are opening the door to damaged knives (oops I dropped my knife and lost 3mm of the tip), inviting people to not take proper care of them, and what is to stop them from mailing them to you 3-4 times a year? I don't think it's safe to count on shipping costs. What % of your time to you want to spend sharpening knives for free?
Maybe you could offer free the first year then 50% off, or does that become a paperwork nightmare? Maybe you could do a trial run where you mark on the knife certificate that free sharpening is included. Or...if the full price is paid for the knife free sharpening is included for the first year. Or.... each knife comes with X number of free sharpenings while making clear this does not include repairs.

You should make clearer who pays shipping costs, is the customer paying shipping both ways?


----------



## Obsidiank (Jan 8, 2018)

Bill13 said:


> Just noticed the free lifetime sharpening, I think that is a mistake. You are opening the door to damaged knives (oops I dropped my knife and lost 3mm of the tip), inviting people to not take proper care of them, and what is to stop them from mailing them to you 3-4 times a year? I don't think it's safe to count on shipping costs. What % of your time to you want to spend sharpening knives for free?
> Maybe you could offer free the first year then 50% off, or does that become a paperwork nightmare? Maybe you could do a trial run where you mark on the knife certificate that free sharpening is included. Or...if the full price is paid for the knife free sharpening is included for the first year. Or.... each knife comes with X number of free sharpenings while making clear this does not include repairs.
> 
> You should make clearer who pays shipping costs, is the customer paying shipping both ways?



I disagree. I think those of us spending that amount on knives are part of a community that would not overly take advantage of a lifetime sharpening offer. Or we would likely sharpen ourselves. Id bet that the percentage of jobs that are free sharpening is low.


----------



## Dave Martell (Jan 8, 2018)

I've been offering free sharpening on my knives since the beginning. So far it's worked out where I've only had a small fraction come in to collect, only a few yearly regulars. It's also opened up for additional business since maybe only once (or twice) a Martell knife came in by itself. So I'd have to say it's worked out OK to make this offer.

On a related note, what I do have to address is the idea that I can refinish blades and handles for free. I've been doing this over the years, never had an official policy on it. I've thought about it often though, and especially a lot lately, as it's come up enough to need a call to be made.


----------



## milkbaby (Jan 8, 2018)

There are other knifemakers who offer lifetime free sharpening and spa treatment, and this is often still honored when the knife is given or sold to a different person. I think most makers would include a "warranty exception" like major work due to misuse would incur a fee rather than be a free repair, though sometimes the maker just does it free anyhow. The biggest thing in my opinion is that the owner pay for shipping and insurance to cover loss, you incur the cost of time spent sharpening and spa treatment but that's just part of what's paid for in the original price.

How many people buying your knives sharpen themselves? I think that could play a role in however you decide to set your policies. My personal opinion is that at the pricepoints you're charging, it's not unfair to offer lifetime sharpening. If you sell mostly to knife knuts, then this isn't as big a drain on your time since the percentage that sharpen their own knife is probably a decent amount. If you're selling to housewives/husbands then that's possibly a different demographic.


----------



## Marek07 (Jan 16, 2018)

Just saw your post regarding the blanks being included and visited. The site continues to evolve very nicely. I like the break up of your knives into the three categories. Lookin' good Dave!


----------



## Dave Martell (Jan 16, 2018)

Thanks Marek!


----------



## Dave Martell (Feb 22, 2018)

I've added a new category to my website to show what's being work on/what's coming up for sale next. 

There's also an option to get in early & pre-buy! 

https://martellknives.com/collections/coming-soon


----------



## TheCaptain (Feb 22, 2018)

WIP pictures? You know what they say about a picture being worth...


----------



## Dave Martell (Feb 22, 2018)

TheCaptain said:


> WIP pictures? You know what they say about a picture being worth...



You're killing me over here!


----------



## Dave Martell (Feb 25, 2018)

TheCaptain said:


> WIP pictures? You know what they say about a picture being worth...




I heard ya!


----------



## Dave Martell (Apr 29, 2018)

https://martellknives.com/collections/coming-soon/products/240mm-wa-gyuto-cpm154


----------



## Dave Martell (May 17, 2018)

I just updated my "Services" page...

https://martellknives.com/pages/services


----------

